# does / did the M&P have problems?



## duallydave (Jan 27, 2008)

I have been considering an M&P 40, as well as a Springfield XD and Glock, I found a couple of references on the web to M&Ps coming apart. I think they were referring to early models. Has anybody heard of this, is this no longer an issue, just an anomaly? I am concerned that perhaps the M&P is too new to have the bugs worked out, perhaps I should stick with a gun that has been around a little longer?


----------



## maverick0716 (Jan 27, 2008)

I've also been considering an M&P (in 9mm though), and would like to hear more comments on them.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

The gun disassembles very easily; some say too easily. Pull the slide, rotate the disassembly lever downward and release the slide and it will lift off. It is, if you're careless, possible for this to happen unintentionally, but in all fairness you generally must actively try to make the weapon come apart and it's possible to at least jam many other designs by putting pressure on a locking pin or lever that you must remove for disassembly.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

You cannot unintentionally diassemble the M&P You must pull down a lever inside the mag well to disassemble the gun. It will not come apart by just rotating the take down lever on the slide. I have a full size M&P 9 that has been flawless through 1800 rounds never had a mag drop issue or failure of any kind. I have used wwb, fiocci, and magtec ammo. This is the best handgun I have owned by far and highly recommend it. The Glock and XD's are good guns, the M&P just fit my hand better and has a better trigger and bore axis, very accurate and little recoil.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have two early models. A 9MM and a .40. They have processed in excess of 6000 rounds each. I have not experienced a problem with either except when using some bad ammo.

I would repeat my purchase if something were to happen to the ones I have.

:smt1099


----------



## duallydave (Jan 27, 2008)

Liko81 said:


> The gun disassembles very easily; some say too easily. Pull the slide, rotate the disassembly lever downward and release the slide and it will lift off. It is, if you're careless, possible for this to happen unintentionally, but in all fairness you generally must actively try to make the weapon come apart and it's possible to at least jam many other designs by putting pressure on a locking pin or lever that you must remove for disassembly.


I suspect that this may have been the case in the incidents that I read, that the people were careless, and there are always a few that can mess up pretty much anything. I am feeling more comfortable now, I have just been burnt before by being an "early adopter" of new technology or new models. My brother is an LEO, I have been asking him questions about various guns, and he has passed on some recommendations from his firearms expert. It appears that his group has not been using any M&Ps yet, and he is a hard core Glock fan. The firing range I went to did not have any M&P rentals either.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

My M&P is back at S&W with the well known mag drop problem. The scoop I have is that the problem is corrected. 

Early on there was also a problem with a few firing pins breaking, but that too I'm told is fixed.

Buy a newer version ans you should be happy. 

Despite the issues I've had, I anxiously await my M&Ps return as it feels great in my hands and was a real tack driver.


----------



## RoadRnnr69 (Dec 23, 2007)

scorpiusdeus said:


> My M&P is back at S&W with the well known mag drop problem. The scoop I have is that the problem is corrected.
> 
> Early on there was also a problem with a few firing pins breaking, but that too I'm told is fixed.
> 
> ...


Note that the "well known" mag drop problem is well known to you.
I don't recall anyone else having that problem.
My M&P 40 has 2000 rounds through it without a single problem!!!!
Great gun!!!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I have an early M&P9mm and it has been flawless. No mag drop issues either. It is one of the most accurate guns I have ever owned, that may be because it points so well for me but it is a great shooting gun.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

RoadRnnr69 said:


> Note that the "well known" mag drop problem is well known to you.
> I don't recall anyone else having that problem.
> My M&P 40 has 2000 rounds through it without a single problem!!!!
> Great gun!!!


If you were to look on M&P forum you'd see that it is well known. I'm glad it is unknown to you and anyone else that hasn't had the issue.

http://mp-pistol.com/boards/viewtopic.php?t=4064

I would love to be among the unaffected, but alas, I am not. I still love the thing and I have faith S&W will make the appropriate repairs.


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

I bought 1000 rounds of S&B 9mm ammo. My Glock 19 ate it up no problem, my EAA witness ate it up no problem, My M&P 9c would not shoot more then one round without FTE. I have two other friends with M&P 9mm one is a compact and one a full size. Neither one would shoot more then one round without an FTE. That was 3 M&P's with the same problem with the same ammo. 

With that said, it has shot everything else I put in it no problems. I still carry it once in a while with Winchester Rangers in it. I will never buy S&B again.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

I have an M&P9c.

40 rounds Speer Gold Dot 124+p
50 rounds of Winchester 147 JHP
over 100 rounds UMC 115 FMJ

Zero failures of any kind.

If it wasn't so damn cold here, I would have shot three times that much by now.

The mag drop thing is pretty well documented, but S&W is quickly correcting this, as pistols with the soft metal (wears out waaay quick) releases are discovered. To swap out to the new mag release takes like 2 to 3 minutes, and can be done with basically no tools. S&W is sending them to folks almost no questions asked.

A few folks have reported that the new release did not fix the issue, and S&W has looked at other issues. One person I read about actually ended up with a new pistol, as the frame was out of spec, and the magazine could just wobble enough to drop under recoil.

Personally, I wish the mag release spring was a bit stiffer.

But again, mine is not failing in any way. Still new, but doing well so far.


----------



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

I have an M&P 40 full size. I had the mag drop problem and had a new mag release sent to me by S&W. The little metal tab that holds the mag inside the gun was worn on the old one. The new one and the newer models have a different, hardened metal composition. This was explained to me by the S&W rep on the phone. Since changing it out zero problems. I would recommend this pistol to anyone. I have been pleased. It has been 1000+ rounds with new mag release, no problems.


----------



## scorpiusdeus (Feb 7, 2007)

tschmittel said:


> Since changing it out zero problems. I would recommend this pistol to anyone. I have been pleased. It has been 1000+ rounds with new mag release, no problems.


That's very good news. I look forward to getting mine back.


----------



## 54omle (Feb 9, 2008)

I have a M&P's 9c and full size .357 sig. I have over 5,000 rounds thru the 9c and have ZERO problems. I have about 700 thru the .357 sig and ZERO problems. I liked both so well I sold all my glocks 23 and 36. There is very little you can do with a glock but with the m&p you can change mag release sides it's about as adjustible as a sig and 2/3 the cost. I carry mine concealed. I have to admit the full size is tough to conceal, but, I am awaiting the compact .357 sig. I has been on S&W website now for months and even calls to S&W does not shed light on when it will be released. Hope this long winded speech helped. There is ONE problem I can see. Per S&W you cannot change barrels and springs of the 40 and go to the .357, or from .357 to .40cal.


----------



## FHBrumb (Oct 27, 2007)

Reading at the M&P Forum, it takes a couple of months for the mags and S&W has begun to send out checks. Some folks already have them. I, however, have neither.

I will add that some folks did get the wrong mags, but S&W is shipping.


----------



## akr (Mar 8, 2007)

I have an early M&P .40, and I haven't had one problem with the old feller through thousands of rounds. :smt033


----------



## Ray600RR (Mar 7, 2008)

From what manufacture dates were the mag drop a prob. I just picked my M&P 40 up last week and shot 100 rounds through it the day I got it. I had to instances where the mag dropped but I thought it was my thumb somehow making contact with the release so I adjusted. I want to be sure I have a newer model or if not I will just call S&W.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Ray600RR said:


> From what manufacture dates were the mag drop a prob. I just picked my M&P 40 up last week and shot 100 rounds through it the day I got it. I had to instances where the mag dropped but I thought it was my thumb somehow making contact with the release so I adjusted. I want to be sure I have a newer model or if not I will just call S&W.


The M&P's are serialized in batches of 10,000 with a letter preceding the number starting at MPAxxxx. I believe they have just about gone thru the alphabet and will be adding a second letter or some other change soon.

My .40 is in the MPAxxxx group and my 9MM was MPBxxxx (now my grandsons) very early production. Neither of these guns had a mag drop problem onceI got holsters that didn't activate the release. Between them I have gone through 12 pounds of pouder without a erronious mag drop. Given that I can get 1,300 + rounds per pound and they both saw about equal usage I feel safe saying they have proven to be reliable.

If you should happen to be one of the very few that have a problem S&W will take care of it.

:smt1099


----------



## Ray600RR (Mar 7, 2008)

My serial # starts in MPZ. So I guess I have a later model?


----------

